
Open Transclude for Networked Writing - Frodo478
http://subpixel.space/entries/open-transclude/
======
tekmairomai
The idea to create a visual prompt to remind us of the fact that an original
context may differ from the way in which an excerpt is being used is a
compelling solution to Nicholas Carr's 'context collapse' [1]. Another
interesting approach is through the Webmention [2]. These are ways to promote
the augmentative - and relational - thinking Engelbart promoted. To this
conversation I would also add the question of how to make interrelational
writing sustainable. [1]
[http://www.roughtype.com/?p=8724](http://www.roughtype.com/?p=8724) [2]
[https://indieweb.org/webmention](https://indieweb.org/webmention)

